# Belohnung für Testberichte zu euren MSI Gaming-Notebooks mit Skylake-Prozessor!



## MSIToWi (18. Dezember 2015)

*Belohnung für Testberichte zu euren MSI Gaming-Notebooks mit Skylake-Prozessor!*

Wer hat sich ein MSI Gaming Notebook mit neuem Intel Core i7 Prozessor der sechsten Generation gekauft und möchte seine guten Erfahrungen gerne online mit anderen teilen? Bis Sonntag als Reviewer bewerben unter de-facebook@msi.com!
Dabei kurz schreiben, welches Notebook ihr genau besitzt und in welcher Form ihr gerne über euer Gerät berichten wollt (Youtube-Video, Blog- oder Forum-Beitrag)? Wir wählen aus allen Einsendungen bis zu zehn Teilnehmer aus, die für ihren Bericht mit exklusivem Gaming-Zubehör belohnt werden, und melden uns mit mehr Infos bei euch zurück!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

